# How Many With 30.5 Draw Length ?



## mnjeff

*30.5*

hunting hoyt protec xt 2000 cam.5

target hoyt protec xt 3000 cam.5


----------



## Dave T

I draw 32.75" and shoot a 70" barebow recurve, but somehow I don't think that's the answer or info you are looking for. (LOL)

Dave


----------



## ProtecMan

Both my hunting and target bows are Protec's with 3000 limbs.


----------



## NeilM

I drew 31" for years, but have recently backed off a fraction to 30 3/4.

I have a Bowtech Constitution 05 model and an Oneida BE. Both very good, but I prefer the Bowtech.

I really fancy a Ross 337, but we have no importer in the UK and the factory could not say for sure that I would be OK finger shooting with such a long draw.


----------



## Bruce K

I have a 30.5 draw , and shoot a Martin razor x elte


----------



## Nick1959

31.5" for me.........


----------



## Supershark

I have struggled to find my perfect draw length. It is somewhere in the 30 1/4" range.
I shoot an XT2000 Ultra-Elite with spirals at 30" great. I have been shooting an XT2000 Pro-Elite at 30" and 30.5" (with spirals) and just cant get happy with it.


----------



## Limey

I used to shoot a Mathews Conquest at 30 inches and a good friend of mine shoot one at 31 inches:darkbeer:


----------



## bownutco

shoot 30.5 using a Hoyt Protec Cam 1.5 and LXPRO limbs . Great bow


----------



## cgsabo

*Conquest 2, Ovation*

Conquest 2, Ovation both with 305.5" draw length. I have a Declaration on the way. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## big cypress

that's a long draw


----------



## TexasGuy

Yep, 30.5" AMO exactly for me......

1) Mathews Apex.....
2) Hoyt ProTec.....
3) Barnsdale/RedMan 47.5" ata.....

Have owned all 3.....currently shooting Apex mostly.......


----------



## gusto

I have a 30.5" draw and shoot a Martin Razor X.


----------



## Supershark

*Not hi-jacking!*



Supershark said:


> I have struggled to find my perfect draw length. It is somewhere in the 30 1/4" range.
> I shoot an XT2000 Ultra-Elite with spirals at 30" great. I have been shooting an XT2000 Pro-Elite at 30" and 30.5" (with spirals) and just cant get happy with it.


For those of us who have the long draw lengths...
...My Spiral cammed Pro-Elite is up for sale! I will include the 30" (5.0 not on the bow) and the 30.5" (5.5 are on the bow) cams, plus a tec4000 rest...:help: bow shoots great but needs to go thanks to new sponsorship.


----------



## cgsabo

*30.5"*



big cypress said:


> that's a long draw


Typo's happen


----------

